# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  máy laser 5 truc trumpf-7040

## letung84

Chào Các bạn

Mình tên là LÊ SƠN TÙNG,Kĩ sư thiết kế của công ty YUWA Co.ltd,tại thành phố Nagoya,Nhật Bản.

Hiện nay Mình được làm việc với máy laser Trump 7040 do lần đầu tiên được sử dụng nên mình xin nhờ các bạn cung cấp giúp tài liệu hướng dẫn lập trình trên phần mềm trutops cell bằng tiếng việt giúp cho mình!
Nếu bạn nào đang làm về máy laser của hãng TRUMPF-CỦA ĐỨC hãy giao lưu với mình nhé!@

Mình xin chân thành cảm ơn!

LÊ SƠN TÙNG

----------


## namsonvphn

Cụ liên hệ với Trumpf có phải hơn không

----------

